# Fairey Battle



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)

Coded R7439 Engine testbed RCAF

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Feb 1, 2017)

... great training platform .. well built .. but I would not like to have been flying a Battle in 1940 France, thank you very much.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice


----------



## mikewint (Feb 3, 2017)

MMMM.....Fairy Battles....especially if they is neked...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 3, 2017)

Oh snap!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Graeme (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 15, 2018)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 27, 2018)

Two pilots of the Royal Canadian Air Force at a training centre in Canada circa 1940


----------



## Wurger (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 12, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 23, 2018)

Exe powered

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 23, 2018)

There are a lot of good mods there for people who actually build models.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2018)

Nice shot!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

Three Battle Mark Is, K9353 ?HA-J?, K9324 ?HA-B? and K9325 ?HA-D?, of No. 218 Squadron RAF, based at Auberives-sur-Suippes, in flight over northern France. K9325 went missing during an attack on enemy troops near St Vith on 11 May 1940, and K9353 was shot down north of Bouillon the following day. K9324 survived the Battle of France to serve with the RAAF until 1944.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 9, 2019)

net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 9, 2019)

Those two pics in post #30 really illustrate how big the Battle is. In the bottom photo, look at the thickness of its wing.


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2019)

Fairey Battle, R.A.F light bomber, in the German sky - WWII Press Photo 1939 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 1, 2019)

".....in the German sky"?


----------



## The Basket (Oct 1, 2019)

Single seat Battle? That the Grand Tourer?

Gotta like em Thicc if you like the Battle.
Big ol' girl. Massive for a single seater. That Merlin had work cut out.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

FAIREY BATTLE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

FAIREY BATTLE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2019)

FAIREY BATTLE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO- MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Admiral Beez (Nov 11, 2019)

Some good interior pics here Fairey Battle instrument panel / cockpit drawing or picture needed


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 29, 2020)

P97 Franzöisches Morane Saulnier Jagdflugzeug Kennung K Nummer P 2200 airplane | eBay

Fairey Battle P2200 GBoK from 105. SQ lost 10.5.1940


----------



## Wurger (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 4, 2020)

FOTO FLUGZEUG FAIREY BATTLE BELGISCHE LUFTWAFFE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 6, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 2, 2020)

Org WWII RCAF Photo Lot: Oddball English Aircraft, Trainer? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 5, 2021)

WWII RAF RCAF Canadian British 2 Man Seat Fighter Pilots Photo Vtg Air Force | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 6, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION FAIREY BATTLE | eBay

K7602

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2021)

ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE: CAMP BORDEN ONTARIO ORIGINAL PHOTO W/ NOTES 1940 | eBay


DATE: 1940. LOCATION: ONTARIO. ROYAL CANADIAN AIR FORCE.



www.ebay.com





rocket ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 26, 2021)

FAIREY BATTLE - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO - MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay


This original photo is from the collection of two of the most famous aviation authors, Chaz Bowyer and Philip Moyes. All photos are original prints from negatives, (not scanned copies), and they were printed between 1930-1970.



www.ebay.com





P6728

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2022)

K9331

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

K7628 Gear-up landing Incident Fairey Battle Mk I K7628, 28 Nov 1939

Either 105 Squadron RAF at Harwell, or 207 Squadron RAF Cottesmore Rutland . 














WWII: UNKNOWN SQUADRON ORIGINAL R.A.F PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP | eBay


UNKNOWN SQUADRON. ORIGINAL R.A.F PHOTOGRAPH W/ STAMP.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Bernhart (May 4, 2022)

My version

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2022)

K7696 (?) RAF Hooton Park - Wikipedia Jun 1938



















ORIGINAL WW2 1938 BRITISH PHOTO FAIREY BATTLE LIGHT BOMBER K7698 14 x 8.5 cm | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">ORIGINAL WW2 1938 BRITISH PHOTO FAIREY BATTLE LIGHT BOMBER K7698 AT HOOTON IN ENGLAND</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Size 14 X 8.5 cm.</p> <br> <p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Condition is...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 10, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 11, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Either 105 Squadron RAF at Harwell, or 207 Squadron RAF Cottesmore Rutland .



It might not be either. That looks like a contemporary line up of Bomber Command equipment, behind the Battle right to left is a Blenheim, Wellesley, Whitley and Harrow, all frontline bombers in 1937/1938. Looks like a review or display of some sort, but where...

A bit of info, written on each bomber is a number, which represents their squadrons, the Blenheim has 90, which replaced its Hawker Hinds with Blenheims in 1937. Note also that the Blenheim has spinners on its props, these didn't last long in service. It looks like the Battle has 105 written on its flanks, which ties in with its service in that squadron.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 31, 2022)

Fairey Battle Mk.1 L5540 ( JN-C ) of 150 Squadron, RAF: Lost on combat operations - officially " Battle L5540 shot down over Luxembourg, 10 May 1940". Airborne 15:30 from Ecury-sur-Coole, France. Hit by ground fire and crash landed in the target area near Bonnevoie, Luxembourg; all three crew were soon captured. Incident Fairey Battle Mk I L5540, 10 May 1940

Captured beute




















10/03 wk2 FOTO ENGLAND Jagdflugzeug abgeschossen 14,5.1940 bei Luxemburg | eBay


Entdecken Sie 10/03 wk2 FOTO ENGLAND Jagdflugzeug abgeschossen 14,5.1940 bei Luxemburg in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

HA-K












FOTO - FLUGZEUG / Französischer / Englischer "BOMBER" mit "HA-K" . Bruch - 1 | eBay
FOTO - FLUGZEUG / Französischer / Englischer "BOMBER" mit "HA-K" . Bruch - 1 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Battle I K9390 JN-I 150 Squadron RAF 10 May 1940 Hit by ground fire Crash: At Gosselies
Sgt RAC de C White Safe
Sgt CWK Booth Safe
LAC RH Burrows Safe Gosselies -Battle I K9390 JN-I 150 Squadron – Halifax JD371 KN-O























Foto - abgeschossenes englisches Flugzeug in Luxemburg - 2.WK | eBay
Foto - abgeschossenes englisches Flugzeug in Luxemburg - 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------

